# My new tombstones



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I made these according to Terra's video. I haven't got to the aging yet, but I felt compelled to show them to people who might appreciate them. (My wife just thinks I am crazy, lol)


----------



## B Robinson (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW awsome! Shows us the end product too! and how they look in your haunt.........


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

These look great! I'm fond of the middle one.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Thx. I will update the process as i move along.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are great. Can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

They really look like the real deal. Can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Real nice work! They'd look great as new or aged, either way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! What fine craftmanship! I thought my tombstones looked good but you have definitely elevated the craft. Please post more pics when you get them completed.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent job, they look fabulous!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

They look great! I particularly like the Pagan one, its neat. Great job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet set!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Thx for all the compliments. I will definately will post more pics of the process.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

those turned out fantastic!!!!! can't wait to see them finished, Terra is the one to learn from, for sure!~


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow!  Just...wow!:zombie:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking tombstones. I'm looking forward to seeing them once you get them painted and aged.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

they're great!!!! we have done our first batch this year and we are happy but when we look at them now we know we want to go bigger and better for next year. they will look ace at night with some lights on them


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well if you are crazy my good man, then i like crazy people. They look great. I respect your craziness.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

After shaving with a rasp and a bit of acetone and 2 coats of drylock. It really kills me to 'mess these up' after i was so meticulous with the carving. lol.








The details cant be seen well in these pictures. Once finished I'll take some closeups

next up: distressed painting


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, these look fantastic. I'm so with you about messing them up. LOL!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

outstanding job on those.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Like the one on the right.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Updated with aged painting. I think I'm done except a couple coats of matte lacquer and some moss. Unless anyone can offer any suggestions. Thanks again to Terra for your fantastic how-to's.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are great! The cracks and the aging are done very nicely.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those r very nice stones...I really need to make some ...I really have mostly store bought ones...Great job.


----------

